# Slowenien/Kroatien



## Rudl (21. Februar 2007)

Angeln in Slowenien (M.Sobota) steht zw. 2 und 9 April an.
Öfters im Jahr fahren wir dorten zum Angeln und sind in kürze wieder soweit.
Mitfahrgelegenheit bietet sich leider nicht mehr da wir schon voll besetzt sind.
Sind aber gerne bereit alles zu zeigen und würden uns über neue Anglerbekanntschaften freuen.
Das Campen direkt am Gewässer ist gratis, es gibt aber auch Zimmer in unmittelbarer Nähe die ab 5 Euro zu haben sind.
Die Tageskarte (24 Stunden)kostet 10 Euro.
Schlauchboot nehmen wir mit da es kein Problem ist damit hinauszufahren.
An diesen Gewässer wurde der Slowenische Rekordwels geangelt, und Zander sind keine Seltenheit.
Auch Karpfen sind zu fischen.
Sollte jemand Lust verspüren und bis Kroatien (Vransko Jezero,Pakostane)fahren wollen sind wir dabei!
Seit vielen Jahren fahren wir schon am Vransko und konnten dorten sehr gute Erfolge erzielen.
Hechte,Babuschka(Karausche),Karpfen und Waller sind gut am Vransko zu Angeln.
Das Meer liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe und auch dorten treiben wir uns gerne herum.
Wir leihen uns dann immer ein kleines Boot um weiter draussen zu Angeln wobei wir schon Haie bis 1,20 m fischen konnten, ausserdem sind Brassen und Rotbarsche nicht selten.
Bei Interesse einfach PN senden!

MfG Rudi!


----------



## posengucker (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hi Rudi,

das klingt aber sehr interessant.

Würde mich über einen Bericht nach Deiner Rückkehr sehr freuen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Pitchy (6. März 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

hallo,

ich habe verwandtschaft in kroatien (varazdin), liegt an der slowenischen grenze bei maribor. dort habe ich schon öfters in der drava gefischt, die fließt nach solwenien rein. leider an diesem stück durch neue hydrokraftwerke etc kaum noch nennenswerte fangerfolge zu melden. man kann zwar öfters große hechte, armur und rapfen beobachten, aber beißen tut da nix. naja vielleicht lags auch an der hitze.

wol liegt der fluss wo ihr hinfahrt denn genau in slownien? größe stadt??

mfg domme


----------



## Rudl (15. April 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Leider (so wie immer#t ) sind die Tage in Kroatien viel zu schnell vergangen.
Es gibt auch sehr trauriges zu berichten.
Zwei Anglerkollegen (Vrana und Pakostane,40 und 28 J. persönlich nicht bekannt) sind mit ihren Boot gekentert und dabei ertrunken.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ebenfalls grosses Glück hatte und von diesen Sturm heil davongekommen bin!
Ich wurde vom Sturm in einen Schilfgürtel getrieben wo ich dann aussteigen konnte und noch an Land kam.
Es gibt aber auch schöne Sachen zu berichten!
Für Camper möchte ich den AUTOCAMP NORDSEE empfehlen.
Dieser Campingplatz wird von sehr netten Deutschen betrieben und befindet sich in Pakostane.(An dieser Stelle nochmals schöne Grüsse an Holger und Danke für alles.)
Alles sauber gehalten und eine gute Küche gibt es auch.
Ausserdem ist er das ganze Jahr über geöffnet und im Winter sind WC und Duschen geheizt.
Wird wohl unser Stammplatz werden.
Von dorten benötigt man 5 Min. mit dem Auto zum Vransko See.
Sehr praktisch da der Campingplatz direkt am Meer liegt!
Angelerfolge waren diesmal nicht so grossartig aber ich bin zufrieden.

Hier einige Fotos:
1 Vransko 7.00 morgens
2Meer vom Campingplatz am Abend
3Es gibt doch noch Aale
4Einladung vom Platzchef zum Spanferkelessen
5Der grösste geangelte ca.5 Kilo


Mehr Fotos in kürze

MfG Rudi!


----------



## Rudl (15. April 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

1 Kanal vom See weg
2 und 3 Babuschka sind keine Seltenheit im See


----------



## Rudl (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Die nächste Anglertour nach Kroatien steht an.
Wir werden am 25.05 Nachts losfahren und am 03.06 gegen Abends heimkehren.
Mitfahrgelegenheit würde es diesmal für eine Person geben, fürs Campen gebe es jedoch noch für mindestens 5 Personen Platz.
Die Tour führt wieder nach Pakostane wo wir wieder am Vransko angeln gehen, natürlich wird auch das Meer wieder ein Angelziel sein.
Sollte jemand Lust und Zeit darauf haben einfach PN senden und schon gehts los. 
Anglerzubehör, Schlafsack etc. ist natürlich selbst mitzunehmen.

MfG. Rudi!


----------



## Rudl (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Die Woche ist vorbei und schon wird die nächste Tour, diesmal nach Slowenien geplant.
Diesmal hatten wir mehr Erfolg beim Angeln und wir hatten gute Fänge zu verzeichnen.
Karpfen, Hecht, Aal und Waller konnten unseren Ködern nicht wiederstehen aber seht selbst auf den Fotos.

1.Mit den Parkrangern ein Pläuschchen halten um neuestes zu erfahren ist immer gut.
2.Leider war das Wetter nicht immer so schön am See machte nichts wir wurden dafür mit wunderschönen Naturaufnahmen belohnt.
3.Cirka 2,30m und 75 Kilo
4.Die Schubkarre mehr als voll mit Fisch
5.Einfach nur beeindruckend


----------



## Rudl (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

und weiter gehts:
1.Barteln ohne Ende
2.Hecht war diesmal keine Seltenheit
3.Nachwuchs eines Kollegen bei der Arbeit
4.Wie immer viel Babuschka
5.Auch Wildkarpfen gab es diesmal mehr als genug


----------



## Rudl (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

1.Junior bei der Arbeit
2.Junior auf Hecht gegangen und Aal gefangen
3.Ein Teil vom Vransko aus der Ferne
4.Wieder einmal Schlechtwetter überm See
5.Der diesmal mitgereiste Nachwuchs durfte auch schon mal ans Ruder


----------



## Rudl (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

1.Wels nochmals in voller grösse
2.Anglerkollege Marcelo mit Fisch


----------



## Rudl (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Das Motorboot war uns wie immer eine grosse Hilfe beim Angeln.
Der Wochenpreis fürs Boot beträgt ca.150 Euro wobei auch Handeln besonders in der Vorsaison nützlich sein kann:m.
Diesmal waren wir direkt am See auf einen Campingplatz den ich schon viele Jahre besuche.
Autocamp Nordsee ging diesmal nicht da unser Zelt für die Parzellen einfach zu gross ist (48qm).
Die Wochenkarte fürs Angeln wurde auch nicht teurer und blieb bei nicht ganz 30 Euro.
In Kürze gehts wieder einmal nach Slowenien und werde euch davon berichten.
Termin (und eventuell noch freie Plätze) wird bekanntgegeben, kann aber ziemlich kurzfristig sein. 
Bis dahin verbleibe ich

MfG Rudi!#h


----------



## Rudl (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Diesmal war wieder der Sikarsee in Slowenien dran.Der Wels wurde von Leibnizer Anglerkollegen gelandet und wog 12,5 Kilo.
Ein kapitaler Fisch ist mir dorten noch nicht gelungen, vor zirka drei Wochen wurde dorten ein 23er Karpfen gelandet.
MfG Rudi!


----------



## nordman (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

hallo rudl,

ich war im letzten jahr auch mal am vransko in pakostane. allerdings haben sie mir da erzæhlt, dass angeln vom boot aus streng verboten ist, genau wie nachtangeln.
ich habe hier aber den eindruck, dass ihr vom boot aus geangelt habt. haben sich die bestimmungen da etwa geændert?


----------



## Rudl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*



nordman schrieb:


> hallo rudl,
> 
> ich war im letzten jahr auch mal am vransko in pakostane. allerdings haben sie mir da erzæhlt, dass angeln vom boot aus streng verboten ist, genau wie nachtangeln.
> ich habe hier aber den eindruck, dass ihr vom boot aus geangelt habt. haben sich die bestimmungen da etwa geændert?


 
Hallo nordman!

Wir angeln schon seit vielen Jahren am Vrana mit dem Boot.
Auf einen der Fotos kannst du sehen wie ich mit einen Parkranger ein Schwätzchen halte, diese kommen täglich zu deinen Boot, um die Karte zu kontrollieren oder solltest du noch keine haben eine zu verkaufen.
Entweder hat man dich nicht richtig informiert oder man hat gemeint das es im geschützten Bereich nicht gestattet ist.Vielleicht nur falsch verstanden#c.
Nachtangeln ist noch immer nicht erlaubt und man darf die Ruten eine Stunde vor bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang einwerfen.

MfG Rudi!


----------



## nordman (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

aha, danke!

dann die næchsten fragen: wo bekommt man die erlaubnis?
wo kann man ein boot mieten?
hab in pakostane ne eigentumswohnung vererbt bekommen. wann ist am vransko die beste zeit zum angeln? interessiert bin ich an wels, vielleicht auch an aal oder wildkarpfen.

ich wuerde eher im winterhalbjahr dort aufkreuzen, im sommer ist es bei mir zuhausemit sicherheit interessanter.

wie sind die aussichten zum beispiel in den monaten november und mærz?

gruss, nordman#h


----------



## Rudl (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hallo @ nordmann!

Angelerlaubnis wie bei uns gibt es nicht, alleine Tageskarten oder Wochenkarte wird benötigt.
Die bekommst du zb.an der Rezeption beim Campingplatz Crkvine der direkt am See liegt.
Da du aber in der Winterzeit am Vrana willst ganz einfach mit dem Angeln beginnen und die Parkranger werden dich besuchen kommen.
Du bekommst dann die jeweils von dir gewünschte Karte direkt beim Ranger ausgehändigt.
Mit dem Boot wird es in der Winterzeit schon etwas schwieriger, da der Campingplatz geschlossen hat (mitte Okt.-anfang Mai) während der Saison bekommst du ein Boot an der Campinplatzrezeption oder gegenüber im Anglershop zu mieten.
Bin im August am Vrana unterwegs und werde auch in meinen Interesse einmal nachfragen ob es da die Möglichkeit gibt um im Winter dorten ebenfalls ein Boot mieten zu können.
Werde dich dann informieren was daraus wurde!
Ansonsten bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als woanders eventuell in Pakostane privat zu versuchen ein Boot zu bekommen oder du nimmst ein eigenes Gummiboot mit.
Dabei solltest du beachten das der Vrana mit max. 5 PS befahren werden darf!
Zu deiner Frage wann die beste Zeit zum angeln ist:
Ganzjährig!
In der kühleren Jahreszeit bevorzugen wir den Zulaufkanal wo man dann schöne Hechte landen kann aber auch Wildkarpfen gehen am Kanal gut.
Da die Temperaturen im Winter sehr moderat sind ziehen sie tagsüber in den warmen Kanal.
April, Mai,Juni ist für uns Aal, Waller und Raubfischzeit und im Sommer ziehen wir Karpfen im See.
Du solltest dich über eventuelle Schonzeiten genau informieren, heuer zb. gab es keine und es durfte vom Winter an bis Dato durchgefischt werden.
Ich sehe du bist in Norwegen zuhause da kann ich mir vorstellen das es bei euch interessant ist aber auch der Vransko hat im Sommer seine reize#6.

Solltest du Interesse haben bin ich gerne bereit dich am See einzuführen und dir alles zu zeigen, würde mich auch freuen wenn es jemanden gibt der mir in Norwegen zeigen kann wos langgeht#6.

MfG Rudi!


----------



## nordman (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

hallo rudl,

nee, nicht schweden, sondern norwegen. kann dir da einiges zeigen, kein problem.

hier ist es aber so, dass ich im sommer so gute angelmøglichkeiten habe, dass mich hier gar nichts wegzieht. und im sommer sind mir zu viele touris in pakostane. im herbst geht bei mir auch nix, erst ab november, denn erst dann ist die elchjagd vorbei.

am ehesten wuerde ich da im mærz oder april auftauchen, denn da ist es hier noch verdammt kalt.

wie ist es mit schleppen auf hecht? ist das erlaubt?
aal duerfte doch im april auch schon gehen, oder?


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Toll Rudl, vielen Dank für deine Berichte und die Bilder! Wir fahren  auch über Maribor - Zagreb an die Küste nach Split. Angeln haben wir aber nach zwei erfolglosem Jahren eingestellt und machen eben nur Badeurlaub #6

Schönen Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rudl (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hallo nordman!

Das mit den vielen touris jetzt im Sommer stimmt bin aber trotzdem von 13-25 Aug.wieder in Kroatien unterwegs.Habe da schon meine Eckerln wo ich alleine bin#6.
Norwegen würde mich einmal sehr interes. bin im Dez.-Jän. in Australien unterwegs danach würde nächsten Sommer Norwegen aufs Programm kommen.
Wenn du nächsten April runter willst schreiben wir uns zusammen und vielleicht können wir eine gemeinsame Tour starten.
Schleppen auf Hecht habe ich persöhnlich noch nicht gemacht aber schon einige gesehen die auf diese Art angeln und denke mir das dürfte kein Problem sein.
Im April war ich bis jetzt noch nicht unten denke mir aber das um diese Zeit das Angeln auf Aal erfolgreich ist.

MfG Rudi!


----------



## Rudl (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Servus Dieter!

Möchte dir einen Zwischenstopp in Karlovac empfehlen.
Dorten möchte ich dir fast eine Fangarantie geben.
Ganz in der Nähe von Karlovac gibt es den Veliko jezero in Sumbar.

Hier kannst du alle Infos herauslesen die du benötigst.
http://www.carpbrothers.at/berichte_innen.htm
Genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung,Plätze etc.etc..

Bin vom 13.08-16.08 dorten dann gehts weiter nach Gospic zum Stausee, weiter nach Obrovac und dann zum Vransko.

Werde euch nach der Rückkehr wieder Bilder und Bericht einstellen#6.

Wünsche euch ein fettes Petri und verbleibe bis in kürze 

MfG Rudi!#h


----------



## Rudl (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Wir sind soeben zurück vom Sumbarjezero
Da Bilder mehr als tausend Worte sagen seht selbst.
MfG Rudi!


----------



## Rudl (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

und weiter gehts!


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Klasse Bilder und klasse Fische Rudi! 
Ne, unterwegs wird nicht geangelt |supergri. Wird ein Familienurlaub. Wir fahren mit Trailer und Boot vor. Die Frauen und Klein Torben kommen angeflogen. Zurück setzten wir sie in Split ins Flugzeug und machen uns auf die zweitägige Heimfahrt. Dann habe ich so etwa 3600 Kilometer mehr auf dem Zählrad des Tachos. Da wird unterwegs nirgends geangelt|wavey:.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Jugendfischer (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Erstma super Fische Rudi Respekt, da kann man nur daumen hoch sagen:m#6

Ich (17 Jahre) werde mit meiner Mutter und meinem Vater vom 24.08-10.09.07 in Kroatien Urlaub machen und mein Vater und ich brennen schon darauf einen Tag am Vransko zu fischen. Wir haben schon einmal am Vransko gefischt, doch leider nur vom Ufer aus, da wir kein Boot hatten. Könntest du mir bitte mitteilen:
 - Wo ich am besten ein Boot mieten könnte?
 - Wie viel das Boot für einen Tag kosten würde?
 - Ob überhaupt Boote in diesem Zeitraum zur Verfügung stehen?

 Vielen Dank für die Mühe |supergri

 Mfg

 Chris


----------



## Rudl (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hallo Chris!

- Wo ich am besten ein Boot mieten könnte?

Am Vransko gibt es einen Campingplatz (Crkvine) da kannst du direkt beim der Anmeldung (dazu musst du nicht Campinggast sein) ein Boot mieten.
Vor dem Campingplatz gibt es einen Angelshop da kannst du ebenfalls nachfragen.

- Wie viel das Boot für einen Tag kosten würde?

20 Euro täglich, ab einer Woche Dauermiete kann man dann um den Preis verhandeln.

- Ob überhaupt Boote in diesem Zeitraum zur Verfügung stehen?

Hatte eigentlich noch keine Prob. eines zu bekommen.Am besten du fragst schon am Abend davor nach und besetzt eines dann sollte nichts schief gehen.

Solltest du keine Möglichkeit haben ein Boot zu bekommen empfehle ich dir am Kanal (von der Seeeinmündung bis zur Brücke) zu angeln wo wir auch schon schöne Fische landen konnten.
Bei der Seeeinmündung würde ich dir das nachstellen auf Räuber empfehlen und weiter Richtung Brücke Karpfen und sonstiges.
Mais (Jumbomais), Tigernüsse, Wurm und Maden sind dorten die gängisten Köder. 

Wünsche dir einen schönen Aufenthalt und ein fettes Petri!
Hoffe deinen Bericht lesen zu dürfen und verbleibe bis dahin

Mfg Rudi!


----------



## Jugendfischer (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hallo Rudi,

vielen Dank für die schnelle und lehrreiche Information!!!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Rudl (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hallo Dieter!

3600 km bffff nicht schlecht.
Hoffe du bringst auch ohne angeln schöne Fotos mit.
Wünsche dir und deiner Fam. einen wunderschönen Urlaub und kommt gesund und erholt wieder nach hause.

MfG Rudi!


----------



## Rudl (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*



Jugendfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle und lehrreiche Information!!!
> 
> ...


 

              #6#6#6


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*



Rudl schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter!
> 
> 3600 km bffff nicht schlecht.
> Hoffe du bringst auch ohne angeln schöne Fotos mit.
> ...



Danke Rudi, bringe ich bestimmt. Nur hier werden ja nur Angelberichte eingestellt. Da müsstest du dann schon zu CIAO wechseln oder da reinschauen#6

Wir sind übrigens mal 2003 (?) durch Karlovac durchgefahren Richtung Split über die Binnenlandstrecke und nicht über die Küstenstraße. Die Autobahn war ja noch nicht fertig. Ich war entsetzt, wie viele Häuser gerade in den Randbezirken sogar an der touristisch stark befahrenen Strecke noch zerschossen waren (sind ?) bzw  Kriegsschäden aufwiesen. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Jugendfischer (22. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hallo Rudi,

könntest du mir vielleicht noch bitte ein paar Tipps bezüglich des Fischens am Vransko geben.

Wie du zum Beispiel den Welsen, Hechten und Karpfen nachstellst??

Außerdem wo könnte ich am besten eine Tageskarte erwerben??

Vielen Dank für die Mühe

Gruß

Chris


----------



## raubangler (23. August 2007)

*Benutzername*

Wir sind auch zurück aus Kroatien.
Wir waren auf dem hier empfohlenen Campingplatz "Nordsee" in Pakostane.

Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp!!!!
Für das nächste Jahr habe ich auch schon reserviert.
Man sollte nur Kohle und Tütensuppen dabei haben, da auf dem Platz anscheinend dauerhaft ein Magen-Darm-Virus wohnt.
Aber trotzdem, einen besseren Campingplatz wird man nicht finden.

An diesem Vrana-See waren wir auch.
Wenn man aber direkt vom Meer kommt, dann riecht der See schon ziemlich muffelig.
Da haben wir dann doch lieber im Meer geangelt.


----------



## Rudl (24. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*



Jugendfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi,
> 
> könntest du mir vielleicht noch bitte ein paar Tipps bezüglich des Fischens am Vransko geben.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Rudl (26. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hier noch ein Bericht über den Sumbar:

Gleich beim ersten Angelgang waren wir positiv überrascht das man an diesen See so schöne Fische landen kann.
Zum See gelangt man von Österreich aus über Spielfeld, Maribor, Zagreb und bei Karlovac runter von der Autobahn.Von Wien aus ist die Fahrt in ca. 4 Stunden zu schaffen.
Nach der Mautstelle kommt man zu einer geregelten Kreuzung wo man dann links Richtung Zentrum abbiegt.
Nach weiteren 150m biegt man wieder Richtung Sisak ab und dann gehts so ca. fünf Kilometer weiter bis zu Tomis Pub.
Einige Meter nach dem Pub biegt man wieder links Richtung Sumbarjezero ab(ab Tomis Pub ist die Anlage ausgeschildert). Nach dem abbiegen kurz über eine asphaltierte Strasse und danach gehts auf einer Schotterstrasse weiter die dann wieder in eine a. Strasse mündet.
Dorten nochmals rechts immer gerade aus bis man beim Clubhaus ankommt.
Das Clubhaus ist von 6.00-23.00 geöffnet.
Dorten löst man dann je nach bedarf Tages oder Jahreskarte.
Wir haben uns für die Jahreskarte entschieden die 100 Euro kostet da wir vor haben heuer noch einmal den See zu besuchen.Die Tageskarte kostet 18 Euro.
Mit der Jahreskarte darf man einige Gewässer in und um Karlovac Umgebung nutzen und das sind nicht gerade wenig, alleine in Karlo. gibt es vier Flüsse, Kupa Dobra usw..Die jeweiligen Gewässer und Uferseiten bitte genau nachfragen
Die Anlage Sumbar beherbergt momentan drei Gewässer wobei der Velikoj. selbst der grösste ist.
Der Vj., mit knappen 30 ha grösse und ca 7m tiefster Stelle, ist gilt für Karpfen als Catch&Release See (Abhackmatte und ordentlicher Kescher unbedingt erforderlich). Andere Fischarten dürfen, unter Beachtung von Schonzeiten und Maßen, so wie in den anderen zwei Seen (Dugo und Eko jezero) gegen Aufpreis entnommen werden.
Die Platzwahl ist nicht so schwierig da man ausgenommen auf den Plätzen 1-6 (wobei man diese Plätze auch nicht unterschätzen sollte) überall schöne Fische landen kann.

Bevor ich über das Angeln weiter schreibe noch einige nützliche Tips:
Wasser, Getränke,Essen ausreichend mitzunehmen ist dringend zu empfehlen da diese im Clubhaus selber nicht gerade billig sind und normales Wasser bzw. Mahlzeiten nicht zur Verfügung stehen.
Kaffe wird allerdings sehr guter gebraut.
Verpflegung kann man sich in Karlovac bei Billa besorgen der leicht zu finden ist.
Man fährt bis Karlo. zurück, dorten dann nicht rechts wieder rauf auf die Autobahn sondern links.Dann gehts so ca. 500m weiter und dann ist der Billa schon ausgetäfelt.Nach den 500m rechts in die kleine Gasse und gleich nach dem abbiegen sieht man schon links den Billa.
Das schwimmen im See ist gestattet jedoch würde ich Leuten mit empfindlicher Haut davon abraten da man sich sehr schnell einen Ausschlag holen kann.Jenen die trotzdem schwimmen gehen um sich im Hochsommer abzukühlen würde ich empfehlen, vor Abreise, in der Apotheke eine " Nerisona" Salbe zu besorgen (Ich schreibe aus eigener Erfahrung so ein Ausschlag kann sehr unangenehm werden und juckt höllisch).

So wieder zurück zum See.
Man kann alle Plätze sehr gut mit dem Auto erreichen und zum Zelten ist mehr als nur genug Platz.
Offenes Feuer ist strikt untersagt und völlig Betrunkene die herumrandalieren, bekommen die rote Karte und müssen den See verlassen.
Mehrmals täglich und auch nachts kommen die Aufseher vorbei mit denen man ein Pläuschen halten kann und die sehr nett sind.
Einer von ihnen der Reservist bei der Kroatischen Nationalmannschaft ist verkauft sehr gute und schöne selbstgemachte Bleie, 15 selbstausgesuchte Stücke kosten 10 Euro.
Der Vj. ist so um die 300 mal 400 m gross,türkisfärbig, teilweise lehmig, teilweise Schotterbänke aber auch Gehölze gibt es am Bodengrund die für so manchen Hänger sorgen können.
Im See kann man Spiegel-Schuppenkarpfen, Amour, Babuschka, Welse, Barsche und Hechte angeln wobei der Seerekord für Karpfen bei 24plus liegt und der Rekordwaller 76 kg wog.Der grösste Grasskarpfen liegt bei 25 plus.
Das befahren mit einen Boot bzw. Futterboot ist nicht erlaubt, also Marker und Futterrakete mitzunehmen ist sicherlich kein Fehler.Ebenfalls sollte ein Boiliewurfrohr beim Tackle nicht fehlen.Die Plätze selbst bieten meist genug Platz für zwei Angler und es dürfen pro Person drei Ruten ausgelegt werden.

Noch mehr Bericht und Bilder über den See gibts hier

http://anglereck.at/thread.php?threadid=937&sid=


----------



## Fischertoni (28. August 2007)

*AW: Slowenien/Kroatien*

Hallo Rudl,

Deine Informationen zum Vransko Jezero finde ich sehr hilfreich und die Fotos der Fänge sind sehr schön. Petri Heil!

Ich hätte zum Vransko Jezero eine Frage:
Wir fahren im September nach Pirovac und wollen dann am Vransko Jezero zum Angeln gehen. Kennst Du dich in dieser Ecke auch aus und kannst Du mir vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tipp bezüglich Bootsmiete, Angelschein und Angelmethode auf Waller geben?
Für Deine Bemühungen vielen Dank:

MfG
Fischertoni


----------

